# Tanklight Bezels / Metal vs Plastic ??



## jd56 (Jan 3, 2012)

I have this Chromed bezeled tanklight that came on my 70' Western Flyer Sabre Flyer. Serial# prefix "M0"
Does anyone know about what year when these Murray tanklight chromed bezels were being replaced with the plastic bezels?

Everything I see in all the galleries available on the net that these metal bezels seem to disappear around the early 60's.
My concern is that the tank on this flyer was from an earlier Western Flyer. Because the frame was rattle canned flat black, it could be possible someone upgraded the tank with this earlier metal bezeled tank.

Of course it would be IDEAL if someone had an original 1970 Sabre Flyer with a tanklight for me to reference.

Thanks in advance


----------

